# sugar in cottage cheese



## loki (Nov 15, 2006)

so i can't seem to find sugar-free cottage cheese. i can either get the larger container w/5 grams of sugar per serving or a smaller container which is basically 1 serving w/3 grams of sugar. i'm assuming the sugar comes from the milk. it seems high to have 5 grams of sugar per serving and only giving out 12 grams of protein. i feel like i'm eating one of those protein bars... is the sugar in cottage cheese acceptable or am i getting the wrong cottage cheese? i only use the cottage cheese to make those pancake and tuna bake things so i guess i'm really only getting 2 or so grams of sugar per meal but, hey, i'd like to save those grams of sugar for my cheat day and contribute it to a doughnut or something...also, i use fat free cottage cheese and add other fats like natural pb for my fat in the meal...is there any real difference in fat free cc or regular cc other than the fat content?

hey jodi can you alleviate my guilty conscience about eating cottage cheese?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2006)

loki said:


> so i can't seem to find sugar-free cottage cheese. i can either get the larger container w/5 grams of sugar per serving or a smaller container which is basically 1 serving w/3 grams of sugar. i'm assuming the sugar comes from the milk. it seems high to have 5 grams of sugar per serving and only giving out 12 grams of protein. i feel like i'm eating one of those protein bars... is the sugar in cottage cheese acceptable or am i getting the wrong cottage cheese? i only use the cottage cheese to make those pancake and tuna bake things so i guess i'm really only getting 2 or so grams of sugar per meal but, hey, i'd like to save those grams of sugar for my cheat day and contribute it to a doughnut or something...also, i use fat free cottage cheese and add other fats like natural pb for my fat in the meal...is there any real difference in fat free cc or regular cc other than the fat content?
> 
> hey jodi can you alleviate my guilty conscience about eating cottage cheese?



I'm not jodi, but I can tell you a little bit about cottage cheese and lactose (the sugar in the cottage cheese).

Unless you're doing a VERY VERY STRICT NO-CARB diet (and I'm the wrong person to ask about that because I have a strong opinion against it and you won't like my opinion), 5 grams of sugar from the lactose in cottage cheese won't make a big dent in your carbs for the day. That is, of course, if you are watching your intake with all your other meals. I know that most people don't count the carbs in their green vegetables and consider them "free foods" as well... but truthfully, not evey gram of "carbs" in a veggie is fiber, and in fact some of them are sugar or starch. So if you can handle bowls of salad greens, sides of broccoli, etc., I don't think that the minute amount of carbs in a cottage cheese meal will be detrimental to your diet. ESPECIALLY not in the way you're using cottage cheese - you admit yourself that it's only about 2g of sugar in your pancakes. YOu can even get that much from a piece of "sugarless" gum.

Also, as far as I know, there is no "sugar free" cottage cheese. If I'm wrong, someone please show me the way to the sugar free cottage cheeese, I'd like to see it.

Anyway... the short version - you're feeling guilty for no reason. Get over it. Eat cottage cheese. Enjoy it.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2006)

loki said:


> hey jodi can you alleviate my guilty conscience about eating cottage cheese?




You've got to be kidding, right?

Just eat the cottage cheese. It's good for you.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2006)

loki said:


> so i can't seem to find sugar-free cottage cheese. i can either get the larger container w/5 grams of sugar per serving or a smaller container which is basically 1 serving w/3 grams of sugar. i'm assuming the sugar comes from the milk. it seems high to have 5 grams of sugar per serving and only giving out 12 grams of protein. i feel like i'm eating one of those protein bars... is the sugar in cottage cheese acceptable or am i getting the wrong cottage cheese? i only use the cottage cheese to make those pancake and tuna bake things so i guess i'm really only getting 2 or so grams of sugar per meal but, hey, i'd like to save those grams of sugar for my cheat day and contribute it to a doughnut or something...also, i use fat free cottage cheese and add other fats like natural pb for my fat in the meal...is there any real difference in fat free cc or regular cc other than the fat content?
> 
> hey jodi can you alleviate my guilty conscience about eating cottage cheese?


Depends on your diet.  If you are going low carb or carb cycling then on your low carb or no carb days I would stay away from it.  Otherwise, if you are eating a balanced diet then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## loki (Nov 18, 2006)

vortrit said:


> You've got to be kidding, right?



well, i know people who do not realize milk is bad while cutting. or smoothies for the matter...if i can't find an answer, i ask to get information...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2006)

Milk isn't as bad as you make it out to be for a cut.

Unless you are in the final stages of preparing for a contest.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2006)

loki said:


> well, i know people who do not realize milk is bad while cutting. or smoothies for the matter...if i can't find an answer, i ask to get information...



  Okay... 5 grams of sugar really don't seem like much though. Even if you were cutting. By the way, I get Blue Bunny 1%, and it only has 3 grams of sugar.


----------

